# Amplificador de Guitarra



## Grievous_Gt (Nov 4, 2008)

hola, vieran que estoy trabajando en un amplificador, este es para una guitarra electrica, ahora bien tengo el siguiente problema, tengo un preamplificador de pastillas seguidamente conecto el pre al amplificador y entre las bocinas va el ecualizador, esta bien este orden, y el preamp y el amp necesitan 12v y solo poseo un cargador, lo puedo usar para ambos circuitos o tengo que crear una fuente extra, y como se crea esta fuente con 110v a 12v si mi incluyeran diagrama muy agradecido.

adjunto mis diagramas


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 5, 2008)

Para la potencia que va a requerir tu amplificador te recomendaria mejor usar una fuente de PC que te da algo asi como 10 amperes por unos 10 o 15 Dlls, ademas te da -12v por si quieres usar un preamplificador con fuente dividida. Yo tengo asi trabajando un TDA7377 y no se queja. El preamplificador que propones es para los cabezales de un tocacintas y no estoy seguro de que te funcione para la guitarra. Por otra parte tu equalizador pasivo requiere una señal mas fuerte en la entrada por lo mismo de que es pasivo, ademas tu etapa de salida requiere una señal fuerte para dar su maxima potencia.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2008)

Coincido con Juanministrador en lo de la fuente.
Mäs allá de eso, no me parece una muy buena idea ese ecualizador pasivo. Te sugiero que lo cambies por uno entre el pre y el amplificador, quizá uno activo.
La otra sugerencia es que uses un pre con alimentación partida. Si conseguís una fuente de PC podés hacer todo con es sola, usando los +-12V de los que te hablaba Juanministrador.


----------



## Grievous_Gt (Nov 5, 2008)

Muy bien tomare en cuenta sobre la fuente de pc, ahora bien alguien me recomienda algun preamplificador que se alimente con 12v. y ademas que tenga ecualizador


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2008)

Buscá en el foro que hay muchos


----------



## Grievous_Gt (Nov 5, 2008)

bueno mis hermanos he conseguido esto: http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/preuniversal.htm


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 5, 2008)

Me parece que el previo esta bien, pero el equalo sigue siendo pasivo

Mira aqui tengo uno de caracteristicas similares al que mencionas. Esta diseñado para trabajar con 9v pero no veo por que no pudiera trabajar bien con 12v. No recuerdo de donde lo saque y me apena mucho no darle credito a su autor original, de cualquier modo aclaro que no es mio. Tambien tiene el PCB  esta es la lista de componentes y caracteristicas.

Capacitores

C1 - 220 nF -
C2, C8 - 4,7 uF x 16 V
C3 - 47 nF
C4, C6 - 4,7 nF
C5 - 22 nF
C7, C9 - 100 uF x 16 V

Potenciometros

P1, P2 - 100 K Lin - Bass (P1) e Middle (P2)
P3 - 470 K Lin - Treble
P4 - 10 K Log - Volume
S1 - On-Off-On

Resistores - Todos 1/8 W

R1 - 150K
R2 - 220K
R3 - 56K
R4 - 470K
R5, R6, R7 - 12K
R8, R9 - 3K9
R10, R11 - 1K8
R12, R13 - 22K

Semicondutores

CI1 - TL062



Caracteristicas:

* Respuesta de Frequencia: 20Hz a 20KHz -0.5dB, controles centralizados.

* Voltaje Máximo de Entrada (controles centralizados): 900mV RMS com

* THD medida con salida en 2V RMS: = < 0.012% a 1KHz; < 0.03% a 10KHz.

* THD es menor que 0.01% con salida en 1V RMS.

* Alimentaion: 9Volts.

* Consumo menos de 800mA.


----------



## Grievous_Gt (Nov 5, 2008)

con respespecto al integrado, veo que hay dos, en el y y en el 1 no, pero me has convensido, ahora bien, los pcb del amplificador estan aqui en esta direccion, http://320volt.com/tda7385-tda7386-tda7360-tda7384-tda7383-tda7381-4x-oto-anfi , anteriormente estaba usando un cargador de 12v y un ampere, ¿con cual me quedo?, el cargador o la fuente de poder del pc


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 5, 2008)

El tl062 contine 2 amplificador operacionales en el mismo encapsulado   . 

El cargador solo te entrega 1amp y tu proyecto va a consumir como 15 o 20 amp a toda potencia (es un demonial). Toma en cuenta que tu etapa de salida fue pensada para ser usada en un automovil cuya bateria trabaja al rededor de 30amps. Talvez tu cargador funcionaria unos segundos o mas pero sonaria totalmente distorsionado y eventualmente se quemaria. Ademas si es efectivamente un cargador probablemente no tenga un buen filtrado de salida y eso tambien meteria ruido a tu amplificador. La fuente de PC opera en frecuencias inaudibles (arriba de los 40Khz) y por tanto el sonido sera mas limpio. Entrega ademas de 10 a 25 amp en la linea de 12v (sengún leo en mi fuente), de cualquier modo compra la de mayor potencia que puedas. El amplificador que propones es basicamente dos TDA7377 en uno segun recuerdo y como te contaba tengo uno de esos armado y suena bastante aceptable en cuanto a potencia, en cuanto a la calidad del sonido, a mi me parece chillon (muy agudo), tanto, que tuve que ponerle un capacitor de 2.2uF entre entrada y tierra para hacerlo soportable.

Anexo el pcb para imprimir del previo que ya habia mandado. Ese si lo Rehice yo  

Ojala a alguien le sirva.


----------



## Grievous_Gt (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, Muchas gracias por su interes Juanministrador y San_Cacho, les agradesco, que Dios los Bendiga.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 6, 2008)

De nada Grievous.
Cuando lo termines contá cómo anda el amplificador.


----------



## Grievous_Gt (Nov 6, 2008)

la fuente que pude encontrar es una de 500w de:
+3.3v  - 28A
+5V     - 38A
+12V   -  20A
-12V    -  0.8 A
estara bien


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 7, 2008)

Me parece que esta bastante bien. Si es una fuente atx la puedes encender al cortocircuitar PS_ON y tierra. Por si las moscas te anexo un dibujito.


----------

